# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Powerlifting clubs in the south london and croydon areas!!!!

## GREAKWESSNIPES

Hi.

I am looking into powerlifting....

Does any one know of any good clubs in South London or Croydon (Purley, Thornton Heath, South Croydon, West Croydon, East Croydon, Caterham etc)?

I would be very grateful for any help you can give!

How hard is powerlifting?

Respect

 :Bbbump:  :Bbbump:  :1welcome:  :Welcome:

----------


## NotSmall

> How hard is powerlifting?


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It's easy dude...

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> It's easy dude...


r u jokin or being serious bro?

Im up 4 a challenge!

----------


## NotSmall

> r u jokin or being serious bro?
> 
> Im up 4 a challenge!


I was kinda taking the piss to be completely honest mate (in the nicest way though  :Wink:  ) 

"How hard is powerlifting?" is a bit of a vague question - how hard compared to what?!? lol

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> I was kinda taking the piss to be completely honest mate (in the nicest way though  ) 
> 
> "How hard is powerlifting?" is a bit of a vague question - how hard compared to what?!? lol


Say to Olympic Weight Lifting.... or general difficulty.

What is the heaviest weight you have ever lifted?

Is it challenging?

Do you have to be a certain build to get into it and succeed in it?

----------


## NotSmall

> Say to Olympic Weight Lifting.... or general difficulty.
> 
> What is the heaviest weight you have ever lifted?
> 
> Is it challenging?
> 
> Do you have to be a certain build to get into it and succeed in it?


I am not a powerlifter myself - as far as how hard it is that is obviously going to depend on how much weight you are lifting / what level you want to get to...

My best lift is deadlift and my PB is 310kg - that was not easy lol

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> I am not a powerlifter myself - as far as how hard it is that is obviously going to depend on how much weight you are lifting / what level you want to get to...
> 
> My best lift is deadlift and my PB is 310kg - that was not easy lol


I want to be able to lift more than 1000kg and I am planning to compete in Worlds Strongest Man in a few years time!

It is one of my goals before I am 40!

----------


## NotSmall

> I want to be able to lift more than 1000kg and I am planning to compete in Worlds Strongest Man in a few years time!
> 
> It is one of my goals before I am 40!


Good luck with that  :Wink:

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> Good luck with that


thanx bro!

I also plan to climb Kilimanjaro, Everest and canyon down The Grand Canyon!

----------


## izerkon

umm?

----------


## GREAKWESSNIPES

> umm?


wtf?

Wtf?

----------

